# YSL babydoll kiss & blush



## laralara (Apr 7, 2014)

Hi there,

  I hope this thread hasn't already been started but I was wondering if anyone has tried the YSL kiss and blush products yet?? I am REALLY interested in the no.12 mocha garconne but can't seem to find much information about these. I have already seen 2 u tube reviews on these, saying how amazing the formulas are. Now I am just after a better swatch of the colour because these are not out when I live yet.
  Thanks


----------



## katred (Apr 7, 2014)

Great idea to give these their own thread! They haven't come out here yet either, but I think that the launch is April 15 in a lot of places. Once that rolls around we should start seeing more swatches. I'm dying to try the formula myself!


----------



## sungelly87 (Apr 7, 2014)

I have two and love it. Really easy to throw in your purse for touch ups. As a blush it really lasts long. Satin finish. And as a lipstick its a satin, not too drying. I have no. 5 and no. 10


----------



## busybee (Apr 7, 2014)

I think they've been talking about it in the YSL discussion thread, but I don't see any harm in discussing it here. I've seen nothing but rave reviews so far and may have to check it out.


----------



## MarieMary (Apr 7, 2014)

I'd love to give these a try. The texture looks fantastic.


----------



## laralara (Apr 7, 2014)

katred said:


> Great idea to give these their own thread! They haven't come out here yet either, but I think that the launch is April 15 in a lot of places. Once that rolls around we should start seeing more swatches. I'm dying to try the formula myself!


  Ahh thanks for letting me know, yep I thought that was the reason why no reviews were out yet. I will wait patiently


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 7, 2014)

There is what appears to be a general YSL discussion thread, nevertheless, I think I have been a cheerleader for this product in every thread where I've had the opportunity to talk about it.  By golly I'm wearing *Orange Fougueux *04 this very moment. * I LOVE THESE!!!!*






  http://www.specktra.net/t/177730/ysl-discussion-thread/840


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 7, 2014)

shontay07108 said:


> I just got this one today!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 



I'm glad someone else has seen the light where this product is concerned.  I hope you love it!  The applicator and the formula totally blow my mind----simplistic yet revolutionary concept in the way the applicator grabs & holds the product; the formula, weightless in terms of the way that it feels on my lips, but to look at them there's a flawless colorful pout---today, in orange!

I'm awaiting arrival of my 4th one--the burgundy one, Prune Impertinente.  That one accidentally landed in my cart while I was ordering the Chanel foundation that you insisted I need to have NOW (at least that's what I told hubs---he's still asking who's Shontay?).  I'm not done yet.  I'd like a lighter pink one and the one that you described that sounds like the nude one.

One other point---because of the packaging it's a real conversation piece.  Imagine being out to dinner w/girl friends.  Dinner is over and you decide to whip out this thing that looks exactly like a bottle of nail polish.  Your friends think you've flipped your lid because they think you're putting nail polish on your lips.  This is what amuses old people me these days.


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 7, 2014)

sungelly87 said:


> I have two and love it. Really easy to throw in your purse for touch ups. As a blush it really lasts long. Satin finish. And as a lipstick its a satin, not too drying. I have no. 5 and no. 10


  I'm expecting my 4th* one this week.  I can't get enough of this product!!  I have:

 *Fuchsia Desinvolte* (Hot Pink) 01
 *Orange Fougueux *(Orange) 04
*Prune Impertinente* (Burgundy)* 11
* Rouge Libertine *(Red) 06


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 10, 2014)

Finally!  My forth, but not necessarily my last Kiss & blush arrived today along with the new Chanel Foundation Perfection Lumiére Velvet:
I was a tad skeptical at first because Prune Impertinente appear lighter in the bottle than I had hoped, but once I swatched it, I was quite happy.



*Prune Impertinente* (Burgundy)* 11; *Orange Fougueux* (Orange) 04;  *Fuchsia Desinvolte* (Hot Pink) 01; *Rouge Libertine* (Red) 06


----------



## Naynadine (Apr 10, 2014)

Beautiful, Medgal, enjoy!
  After looking at all the swatches that are available I've decided that I'm going to skip for now. They don't really have the kind of shade I'm looking for, which would be a pinky nude. Maybe they'll come out with some LE ones in upcoming collections.


----------



## Dominique33 (Apr 10, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Finally!  My forth, but not necessarily my last Kiss & blush arrived today along with the new Chanel Foundation Perfection Lumiére Velvet:[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]I was a tad skeptical at first because Prune Impertinente appear lighter in the bottle than I had hoped, but once I swatched it, I was quite happy.[/COLOR]
> 
> [COLOR=0000FF]*Prune Impertinente*[/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF] (Burgundy)* 11; [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]*Orange Fougueux*[/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF] (Orange) 04;  [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]*Fuchsia Desinvolte*[/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF] (Hot Pink) 01; [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]*Rouge Libertine*[/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF] (Red) 06[/COLOR]


  Great ! What gorgeous and vibrant colours ! I think I will pick up just one but all shades are worth the splurge


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 10, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> Beautiful, Medgal, enjoy!
> After looking at all the swatches that are available I've decided that I'm going to skip for now. They don't really have the kind of shade I'm looking for, which would be a pinky nude. Maybe they'll come out with some LE ones in upcoming collections.


  Thanks Naynadine




   Oh I have my eye on one that I think might be a pinky nude.  I'll have to check it by number & see if you think it is too.


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 10, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Great ! What gorgeous and vibrant colours ! I think I will pick up just one but all shades are worth the splurge


 Thank you Dominique---which color will you get?


----------



## laralara (Apr 10, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Finally!  My forth, but not necessarily my last Kiss & blush arrived today along with the new Chanel Foundation Perfection Lumiére Velvet:
> I was a tad skeptical at first because Prune Impertinente appear lighter in the bottle than I had hoped, but once I swatched it, I was quite happy.
> 
> 
> ...


  Oh my, the swatches are fab!! I like all of them. Thanks for sharing
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  As for me...I don't even know when they will be available in Australia. Yesterday I rang two ysl counters, the first lady said they will be available 'next year' and the second lady asked me how I knew before her.  After yesterday's drama with the ysl counters here, I think I will just have to keep my eyes peeled.


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 10, 2014)

laralara said:


> Oh my, *the swatches are fab!! *I like all of them. Thanks for sharing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    Thank you Laralara!
   OMG!  Next year?  The only rationale that I can think of for that is to see how well they sell here in the states.


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 10, 2014)

Naynadine,
Here's one that looks like it might be a pinky-nude, # 12 Moca Garconne

  http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/yves-saint-laurent-babydoll-kiss-blush-nordstrom-exclusive/3704053?origin=keywordsearch-personalizedsort&contextualcategoryid=60162154&fashionColor=&resultback=150&cm_sp=personalizedsort-_-searchresults-_-1_1_A

# 10, Nude Insolent looks a bit mauve to me.

  http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/yves-saint-laurent-babydoll-kiss-blush-nordstrom-exclusive/3704053?origin=keywordsearch-personalizedsort&contextualcategoryid=60162154&fashionColor=&resultback=150&cm_sp=personalizedsort-_-searchresults-_-1_1_A


----------



## laralara (Apr 10, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Thank you Laralara!
> OMG!  Next year?  The only rationale that I can think of for that is to see how well they sell here in the states.


  I think the lady was just saying anything ( I don't think she knew about the product to be honest), I doubt we will have to wait that long. I guess I will just lust over them until they finally arrive. I want #12 mocha garcone sooooo bad. It reminds me of the max factor longwear lippie colours that were like a nudey/mauve/brown. Very 90's!


----------



## Naynadine (Apr 11, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Naynadine,
> Here's one that looks like it might be a pinky-nude, # 12 Moca Garconne
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/yves-saint-laurent-babydoll-kiss-blush-nordstrom-exclusive/3704053?origin=keywordsearch-personalizedsort&contextualcategoryid=60162154&fashionColor=&resultback=150&cm_sp=personalizedsort-_-searchresults-_-1_1_A
> ...


  Thank you, Medgal!
  They look great in the promo pics. I've looked up swatches and both seem very brown, unfortunately :/ Not sure how that would look on me.


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 11, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> Thank you, Medgal!
> They look great in the promo pics. I've looked up swatches and both seem very brown, unfortunately :/ Not sure how that would look on me.


 My pleasure, Naynadine.
   Yes, it's a tough call to make by just swatches.  If I get one in the future I'll let you know


----------



## Dominique33 (Apr 11, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Thank you Dominique---which color will you get?


  Probably Rose Frivole, a go-to shade I think but...... possibly another one !


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 11, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Probably Rose Frivole, a go-to shade I think but...... possibly another one !


   Looking forward to hearing the one you select & how you like it.


----------



## Dominique33 (Apr 11, 2014)

Yes I will post as soon as possible  nothing has arrived here yet except the Givenchy collection and the new Rouges G, the Chanel foundation too but YSL is to be launched in May ! I know there is a Dior post summer collec. To launch in June ( pink mascara ^^ and 3 other coloured ones in new packagings the same as the Dior Addict, Black ) It is Time to save up I think  ! Kiss and Blush look great, I might pick up more than I thought !


----------



## allthingsglam (Apr 11, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Finally!  My forth, but not necessarily my last Kiss & blush arrived today along with the new Chanel Foundation Perfection Lumiére Velvet:[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]I was a tad skeptical at first because Prune Impertinente appear lighter in the bottle than I had hoped, but once I swatched it, I was quite happy.[/COLOR]
> 
> [COLOR=0000FF]*Prune Impertinente*[/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF] (Burgundy)* 11; [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]*Orange Fougueux*[/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF] (Orange) 04;  [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]*Fuchsia Desinvolte*[/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF] (Hot Pink) 01; [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]*Rouge Libertine*[/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF] (Red) 06[/COLOR]


These are love I'm loving these colors awesome haul medgal enjoy which are your fave so far.i have to get aleast two of these if I stop buying everything else I can lol that orange and pink heck I love them all lol


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 11, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> These are love I'm loving these colors awesome haul medgal enjoy which are your fave so far.i have to get aleast two of these if I stop buying everything else I can lol that orange and pink heck I love them all lol







Thank you ATG!  I've worn them all except *Prune Impertinente* (Burgundy) #11 but I know I'll love it when I'm in a vampy mood.




  I've worn the pink & orange most often---today I'm wearing the orange---AGAIN.  I do love the red one, as well.
              I don't think you can go wrong w/any of these colors!


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 11, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Yes I will post as soon as possible
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    I certainly did Dominique---quite surprising for me


----------



## IHughes (Apr 29, 2014)

They had them on sale for 19.7 pounds and I couldn't help getting two to try!! Excited to see if I love them as much as I love the glossy stains!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 29, 2014)

IHughes said:


> They had them on sale for 19.7 pounds and I couldn't help getting two to try!! Excited to see if I love them as much as I love the glossy stains!!


    Would you believe I've never tried the glossy stains?


----------



## IHughes (Apr 29, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   Would you believe I've never tried the glossy stains?[/COLOR]


  I LOVE the glossy stain formula, it's so long lasting on me! The only problem is choosing the shade because they turn darker on my lips. You should try out the formula if you want long lasting shine!


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 29, 2014)

IHughes said:


> I LOVE the glossy stain formula, it's so long lasting on me! The only problem is choosing the shade because they turn darker on my lips. You should try out the formula if you want long lasting shine!


   I think I'll have to give them a try because I'm intrigued !


----------



## shontay07108 (Apr 29, 2014)

Going from Kiss and Blush to glossy stains is like going from lobster dinners to mcdonalds. :2cents:


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 29, 2014)

shontay07108 said:


> Going from Kiss and Blush to glossy stains is like going from lobster dinners to mcdonalds.


   Really?  OMG---I don't do fast food
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




of any kind!  I was intrigued------now I'm enlightened




 Going to find something else that piques my interest



 Thanks!!!


----------



## shontay07108 (Apr 29, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]  Really?  OMG---I don't do fast food:shock: of any kind!  I was [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]intrigued------now I'm enlightened[/COLOR]:lol:    [COLOR=0000FF]Going to find something else that piques my interest[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF] Thanks!!![/COLOR]


  LOL! I love fast food but McDonald's is gremlin meat. Glossy stains are just ok. Won't hurt to try I guess but after buying a handful and wearing them over time, it just doesn't stand up. K&B is far superior.


----------



## IHughes (Apr 29, 2014)

shontay07108 said:


> LOL! I love fast food but McDonald's is gremlin meat. Glossy stains are just ok. Won't hurt to try I guess but after buying a handful and wearing them over time, it just doesn't stand up. K&B is far superior.


  If that's the case I'll be really happy because I love the glossy stains!!


----------



## katred (May 4, 2014)

shontay07108 said:


> LOL! I love fast food but McDonald's is gremlin meat. Glossy stains are just ok. Won't hurt to try I guess but after buying a handful and wearing them over time, it just doesn't stand up. K&B is far superior.


  Gremlin meat... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I've been waiting with baited breath to try the K&B, but now I'm nervous. I tried one on my cheeks and dabbed a little of it (new tester) on my lips the other day and though it felt a little dry. That wouldn't be a huge deal, but the next day, my lips were in horrible shape- dry, cracked and sore. I can't be certain that it was because of the K&B, but I have had allergic reactions to YSL products before. 

  My thinking now is that they do make very nice blushes and they cost about the same as a Chanel or Hourglass blush, so maybe I can just use it as that if the whole lip thing doesn't work out for me. On the other hand, it does seem kind of like I'm missing out by not using the product to its full potential...


----------



## Medgal07 (May 15, 2014)

katred said:


> Gremlin meat...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Oye Katred!  So what happened?  Were you able to determine if you had an allergic reaction to the product?
  That would be a bummer.  I'm still loving them.  In fact, I ordered another one today--- 07 Corail Affranchi to go 
   with this coral kick that I've been on lately.


----------



## Dominique33 (May 15, 2014)

http://blogtobealive.com/?p=5948  Here is a link about allergies to YSL products, makeup is science & chemistry that ´ s what makes it so great but... Hope this is useful Katred.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 16, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Hope this is useful Katred.


    Interesting Dominique.  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## katred (May 19, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Hope this is useful Katred.


  Thank you so much! That is EXACTLY what I went through. Although my reaction was even stronger than hers. Basically, the same thing, except the reaction (to both the Voluptés and the K&Bs) was all over my lips. 

  Also, looking through her blog, I love her style. So thanks for introducing me to her as well!


----------



## Dominique33 (May 19, 2014)

katred said:


> Thank you so much! That is EXACTLY what I went through. Although my reaction was even stronger than hers. Basically, the same thing, except the reaction (to both the Voluptés and the K&Bs) was all over my lips.
> 
> Also, looking through her blog, I love her style. So thanks for introducing me to her as well!


Your're welcome. Allergies can be so painful and dangerous as well.


----------



## Haven (May 25, 2014)

I wanted to purchase several of these because of quality of the product.  Then I did the sniff test. I can't stand the smell of a lot of YSL lip products- unfortunately including these.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 25, 2014)

Haven said:


> I wanted to purchase several of these because of quality of the product.  Then I did the sniff test. I can't stand the smell of a lot of YSL lip products- unfortunately including these.







Ran off to smell one of mine as soon  I read this Haven.  I never paid attention to the scent because it dissipates quickly.  I do understand one being 
                            sensitive to L/S & other scents.  You're on point about the quality of the product. I just purchased my 5th one.


----------



## allthingsglam (Jan 16, 2015)

late to the party finally picked up some kiss and blush loving them  Here is kiss and blush 5 Sorry about that bright light


----------



## beautycool (Jan 24, 2015)

Here's my own swatches of number 8  Love it   Bought last year  £28 I think it was or £26    picture on the top left was a side picture to show number 8 on my cheek dabbed on a few spots then blended well  You can wear it as bright as you like or just a few dabs like me to give yourself a flush like I have done  That's the good thing about this you can wear it how you like full on or not    The second top right  pic me with bare lips  The third pic bottom left of the blush number 8 And the bottom right is me with number 8 on


----------

